# Labs for my son. Can you help interpret?



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

I have hashimotos and trouble converting t4 to t3. My son is always tired. Has a hard time getting up, body aches and recently lost weight last fall and then gained about 15 pounds quickly. He is considered technically obese at 115. He is active in sports. We walk to all games and practices, he eats tons of fruits and vegetables and we hid cereal and bread in case he was sneaking food. His weight will not go down. So I had his labs run

Vitamin D. 23
Thyroglobulin less than one
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 1
T4, free .9. (.9-1.4
T3 Free. 4.1. (3.3-4.8)
Reverse t3 7
TSH. .8

I will edit this soon since I forgot to write down a few things.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't edit. So
TSH .82 (.5-4.3)
The reverse t3 range is 8-25 he had 7

Thoughts guys?


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How old is your son? I know doctors look at results and ranges differently depending on how young the patient is.


----------



## patish (Jan 12, 2016)

He is 8. I am just curious of anyone's opinion.


----------

